# Head worn Mics for Shure UR4d and UR1 system



## hamlett22 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all

We are purchasing 4 Shure UR4D receivers and 8 UR1 transmitters next year for our theatre and I am looking for really good head worn mics for this high end system for our musical theatre productions. We used a head worn mic on this system from a rental this year for our production of 'Aida' and fell in love with them b(they are virtually flawless, at least in our setting) but fortunately I do not know the brand of the headset rented to us and neither does the rental company. See pic for example of what we used.

I want something that wraps around the back of the actor's head in flesh tone color and an ULTRA small mic profile that wraps around the cheek.

Hit this link 

CISS Theatre Galleries - Aida

to see what our actors wore for 'Aida. Look at these images.... 'aida 19 or aida 111' or 'Aida 131' for examples. No I am not trying to show off images of our show... I promise!

I'd love a brand and model number and if possible where to source it.

thanks all! I still have my head in the clouds coming down from the show. A great production all the way around.

Thanks,

Chad


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 14, 2010)

Your link doesn't work...

BUT--may want to check out this brief and recent discussion on this subject here: 
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound/18919-need-recommendation-wireless-mic-2.html



-w


----------



## epimetheus (Apr 15, 2010)

We use the Countryman E6's at my church paired with Shure UHF-R wireless. We've been very happy with them, happy enough to have 14+ channels.


----------



## hamlett22 (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone ever use the countryman head-worn mics in musicals?


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 15, 2010)

hamlett22 said:


> Anyone ever use the countryman head-worn mics in musicals?



Yes many times... They work well...and do well for on stage feedback rejection... The Sennheiser models also work great. I have not used the EV or Audio Technica models yet--so someone else may be able to advise... 

I see you fixed your Link to your site--for identification its difficult to tell for sure from the pics (I looked at several).. It could be a E6 Countryman or it could be a Audio Technica BP892 or some other brand..but the length of the capsule (and if it wrapped around the back of the actors head and held on both ears) then it could be a Sennheiser HSP or an Electro-Voice RE97 or similar. Really difficult to say positively when its being worn and all you see is the tip or side view...but if they worked so well then the place you rented from should be able to tell you what they are, OR you should have a receipt/invoice for your rental which may list the equipment... 

Let me say this about the Countryman (and other 'non-madonna' thin headset mics like the AT BP892, EV or the Senn HSP etc)--they can be excellent mics for theater BUT--all of these types of mics are delicate.. If mishandled by untrained persons or those who are not careful with them--they can break easily...

Actors who wear them, Make up / dressers who will work around them, AND stage techs who may be assigned to aid with sound during a show, should be shown proper handling and adjustment/precautions methods to ensure they are handled properly IF they have to. Hopefully you will have assigned sound folks backstage--but not every show has this. I include Make-Up/dresser folks too--because they need to be aware of these mic's and work around them, and that they need to be considerate of them when applying touch-up makeup, hairspray & gels spritzes, or liquid/prosthetic makeup...or if quickly helping with a costume change in the wings. Most of these mics for example stick out a bit...so this is why I bring this up as I have seen them get caught on people's scarfs & costumes cause they were sloppy in dressing (and just didn't SEE them cause they blend in so well)...and have had them be 'slapped' during a staged fight on-stage. Actors are not always 'precise' all of the time...they are sometimes stage furniture that moves and has dialog...  

For example: The ONLY part of the Countryman E6 mic (and most others) that should have adjustment done for 'bending' is the portion that loops over the ear (its coated in clear silicone/tubing so its easy to see). But even then it has its limitations in how much it can be bent and at how sharp an angle. The tip & boom should not be bent in tremendously or at all. Additionally---the tip capsules are often inter-changeable as are the cables on many styles--and those connections if not handled correctly can easily be ripped off or broken. I had one "former jello pudding spokesman" and TV star, who shall remain nameless, pull at the foam tip of his E6 prior to a show, cause he changed his mind about having the pop filter on it--and ripped the capsule tip off my E6. Naturally I had others as backup--but just to show if not handled properly with consideration, they and nearly EVERY OTHER fine wire headset, can be damaged for the same mishandling. 

Let me further preface this discussion and say--headset mics are not the only way to go in Theater performances...and in some theatrical instances a headset may not be applicable or the best choice. So please do not assume that Headsets are the BEST and ONLY way to mic for stage--they are not. They are but one tool out of a tool box. Sometimes due to stage combat, dance/acrobatics, actor interactions, or costume/make up applications & changes--a wig or hairline / body mic may be the better choice for a show. As a sound person for a Theater if you are making purchases and can--you should give yourself options... 

So while you are shopping for headsets--you should also consider having a few mini/mico Lavalier or body mics available as well if you do not, and know how to use them. Lav Mic's like a Countryman B3 or B6 work well, as does the Sennheiser MKE-II Gold or Platinum are excellent theater choices to name but a few... 

I just wanted to ensure you are provided with some detailed information to think about for your applications beyond a model or brand name....too often I have seen some folks buy a great mic and then break it that same day...and that is sometimes $500 right down the drain cause they just didn't know... 



-w


----------



## bhallerm (Apr 16, 2010)

We've used both the E6's and lately the EV RE-97's. In fact I have 14 channels running right now with Shure UR packs/receivers for Into the Woods. Used 28 channels in Feb. They are both great mics and have performed well on stage. The one thing the E6's might have over the current model of 97's is that the E6 has two pieces and the 97 is one. You could look at it either way I guess. Either one less thing to go wrong....or being able to just swap the cable or headpiece. Pick your battle I guess.

BJH


----------



## hamlett22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Fantastic info and thank you.

I will definitely send your explanation of handling of these mics to our makeup faculty members. I was spread pretty thin for our latest production (director, designer, tech guy, light guy, sound guy, etc... ) so I didn't always explain that we had to be delicate with them and WHY, though my studnets did a great job of running the show... even got to sit down and go hands off the last night.

One of our mics stopped working at the beginning of our Friday night performance. Got our lead swapped out on a fast change but she lost two songs b/c of it. At any rate turned out to be her mic not the transmitter nor the receiver so i know what you mean about these little guys being delicate and sensitive. Dually noted.

And thanks for the heads up on some model and brand options. Have to see how much cash I can get admin to tuck away for this purchase. It never hurts to ask!

Cheers,

hamlett22


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 16, 2010)

Can you name the hire company from which you obtained your stuff? That might help, or it may not...

DPA 4066 is what a number of top level folks like down here... And priced in that league, but if you're buying UHF-R, you may be able to afford DPA...


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Apr 18, 2010)

DPA if you have a lot of money.

Countryman if you have money.

If you don't: MM Audio - The Next Generation of Pro Audio Equipment


----------



## hamlett22 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can the countryman E6 be attached to a wrap around dual ear headset?

Every product image I find of the countryman E6 shows the mic on one ear which i know will not work for action packed musicals. The Sennhauser wrap around headset seems a bit clunky... a lot pf plastic under the ear,.,, looks like a great way to rotate and control but a little obtrusive. I am looking for a 2 ear wrap around head worn mic system that is nice and lean.... low profile.

I couldn't find any info on modifying the E6 to a 2 ear system and I am not sure of what 2 ear system to go with.


Any advice would be appreciated.

Chad


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 22, 2010)

hamlett22 said:


> Can the countryman E6 be attached to a wrap around dual ear headset?



EarClip - Countryman Associates, Inc.


----------

